# Biotin For Skin, Hair and Nails



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 22, 2020)

My doctor recommended I take Biotin because I was having problems with my nails. The thumbnail on my left hand is actually "wavy".  The nail on the middle finger on my right hand started splitting in layers so I started using Sally Hanson Hard As Nails (HAN) again.  Within two weeks after I started taking the Biotin, I didn't necessarily need to use the HAN as often and my nails were stronger.  I'm 73 and do not have wrinkles (yes that melanin is key). However laugh lines were forming. Now those are barely visible. Can't say Biotin is doing much for my hair though.  I keep it very, very short in a natural style and if it's helping, I can't tell.

Do you or have you ever taken Biotin? BTW...I read on Amazon that people were breaking out from it. Well they were taking these mega doses (5,000 - 10,000 mcg) which probably caused all the toxins in their bodies to escape the best way they could. I use the 1,000 mcg.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2020)

I have taken Biotin for a couple of years now. I started beacuse my nails were paper thin, and I'd tried all the usual stuff like SH hardeners etc and nothing worked..I'd even been getting shellac done on my nails to keep them hard but that was destroying the nail bed ultimately.. so I started with the Biotin, and  I no longer have paper thin nails, and my hair which is very fine is much stronger. I have never had any adverse reaction from it


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I have taken Biotin for a couple of years now. I started beacuse my nails were paper thin, and I'd tried all the usual stuff like SH hardeners etc and nothing worked..I'd even been getting shellac done on my nails to keep them hard but that was destroying the nail bed ultimately.. so I started with the Biotin, and  I no longer have paper thin nails, and my hair which is very fine is much stronger. I have never had any adverse reaction from it


I'm glad it's working so well for you too. How many mcg's are you taking?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm glad it's working so well for you too. How many mcg's are you taking?


I take 10,000mcg Premium Strength, and it also includes  Collagen, Zinc and Vitamin C


----------



## Gaer (Aug 22, 2020)

Haven't takenit but I heard Biotin is great!  
My concern is the wavy nails.  This could indicate a physical problem with your heart.  Have you had any heart problems lately?


----------



## Keesha (Aug 22, 2020)

Absolutely.  I take it.


----------



## Jules (Aug 22, 2020)

What beautiful, thick hair.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 23, 2020)

I sold lots of biotin in the health food stores I worked in years ago....I took it myself and saw a big difference in the strength of my nails and it thickened my hair....my skin stayed better looking also....
Its a water soluble vitamin which means your body uses what it needs and the rest is eliminated each day.....its part of the B Vitamin family.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 23, 2020)

Jules said:


> What beautiful, thick hair.


Thank you.


----------



## chic (Aug 28, 2020)

I take 1000 mcgs of biotin a day. A few years ago I used to take 5000. No breakouts, hard nails and my hair grew like crazy on 5000 a day. Taking a collagen supplement can also help your nails, but collagen is much more expensive.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 28, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My doctor recommended I take Biotin because I was having problems with my nails. The thumbnail on my left hand is actually "wavy".  The nail on the middle finger on my right hand started splitting in layers so I started using Sally Hanson Hard As Nails (HAN) again.  Within two weeks after I started taking the Biotin, I didn't necessarily need to use the HAN as often and my nails were stronger.  I'm 73 and do not have wrinkles (yes that melanin is key). However laugh lines were forming. Now those are barely visible. Can't say Biotin is doing much for my hair though.  I keep it very, very short in a natural style and if it's helping, I can't tell.
> 
> Do you or have you ever taken Biotin? BTW...I read on Amazon that people were breaking out from it. Well they were taking these mega doses (5,000 - 10,000 mcg) which probably caused all the toxins in their bodies to escape the best way they could. I use the 1,000 mcg.


My finger nails were doing the same thing.  I take gelatin capsules for mine.  It does the trick for me.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 31, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Haven't takenit but I heard Biotin is great!
> My concern is the wavy nails.  This could indicate a physical problem with your heart.  Have you had any heart problems lately?


I was diagnosed with atrial fibrillation when I was 28 years old. I suffered it's effects for years, had several kinds of tests and a few different treatment regimens. I also had 6 different cardiologists over the years and wore holter monitors about 4 or 5 times (each for a month). Finally in 2015 my fairly new (to me) cardiologist convinced me to have a cardiac ablation.  He was a young man...confident but not cocky. He told me he had done many of these procedures and there was a 60% chance it would work. I had the ablation on Jan. 6, 2016 and haven't had an a-fib attack since. I can't remember how long I had that wavy nail Gaer.  Thank you for your concern!


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I was diagnosed with atrial fibrillation when I was 28 years old. I suffered it's effects for years, had several kinds of tests and a few different treatment regimens. I also had 6 different cardiologists over the years and wore holter monitors about 4 or 5 times (each for a month). Finally in 2015 my fairly new (to me) cardiologist convinced me to have a cardiac ablation.  He was a young man...confident but not cocky. He told me he had done many of these procedures and there was a 60% chance it would work. I had the ablation on Jan. 6, 2016 and haven't had an a-fib attack since. I can't remember how long I had that wavy nail Gaer.  Thank you for your concern!


I had wavy nails until I took the gelatin.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 31, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I had wavy nails until I took the gelatin.


Being Muslim, I can't take anything that contains gelatin because it's likely from a pork source (unless it specifies kosher gelatin). I wind up getting vegetarian versions of the supplements.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 31, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Absolutely.  I take it.
> View attachment 119287
> 
> View attachment 119283


Nice hair and nails! I like the braids and blue streak going through...very cool.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 31, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Nice hair and nails! I like the braids and blue streak going through...very cool.


Thank you. I have pink, purple, green, red and rose gold too.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 7, 2020)

This post is kinda old....but, I saw a gf of mine I hadnt seen in awhile.  She's usually up in Shaver, till the fires happened.

Anyway, when i saw her, her face was wrinkle free and smooth and tight, I called her the B word, and asked what's up?
She said it was the Biotin...complex with the collagen, vit C, etc. 
So of course I ran out and bought some...have yet to try it.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2020)

dobielvr said:


> This post is kinda old....but, I saw a gf of mine I hadnt seen in awhile.  She's usually up in Shaver, till the fires happened.
> 
> *Anyway, when i saw her, her face was wrinkle free and smooth and tight, I called her the B word, and asked what's up?*
> She said it was the Biotin...complex with the collagen, vit C, etc.
> So of course I ran out and bought some...have yet to try it.


 LOL..I think you might have misheard... and she actually  said the other B word.. *Botox*


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 8, 2020)

LOL...The thought has ran thru my mind...but I dont think so.

Her husband is younger than she is, so she's always trying to keep her appearance youthful.


----------

